# Saving Audio and Video



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

This is a must read for everyone. How can we engage our neighbor, our youth, or anyone else to embrace our love for the high end. Its essential to the future of the AV industry. Check it out, and lets discuss what you think.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...eration_of_audio_enthusiasts_hooked003144.php


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well to put it into perspective, most people do not care about quality anymore. This is apparent in all walks of life; cars, entertainment, electronics, etc. We see the decline in quality products over easy HTIB installments, as well as In Wall speakers.

To say these aren't horrible products...but imo they are. The average consumer now days doesn't have enough patience or motivation to go and get quality products, but rather easy, and propragandated products. By Propragandated i mean products that get sold to the consumer without real knowledge or truthfulness. Products that are said to have high quality sound, in a plastic enclosure that weighs less than my table lamp.

Thats the problem with todays market, its flooded with . As well as sales representatives that spew it out of there mouth about these products. But than again thats all the average consumer really wants now days. They dont want big speakers, or messy cables. They want "life style" speakers, with a 2 channel virtual surround, in a single package of DVD+VCR+popcorn machine+toilet+mood ring+Amp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure I agree with all of it, I do think that the younger generation has little knowledge of what is available to them and it starts with the PC and video games in general. Laziness and simple disrespect for most things.
The invent of the mp3 file for music has caused alot of problems including pirating of music and bad sample rates combined have hurt the industry. Before mp3's I would go through the routine of getting out 5 CDs that I liked and place them in my 5 disc CD player. Now I simply turn on my iPod and away I go. The problem is that most dont even know what the difference is between an mp3 and the original recording on CD. 

Speakers is another ball game and there has always been cheep and expensive ones available even when I was in my teens I spent time in several high end shops and dreamed that one day I would get something. I have seen many high end A/V stores come and go but it seems as though they are surviving as another one opens up to replace the one that closes almost as fast.

The bottom line here is that we live in an age of iPods and cellphones and kids want convenience not bulky heavy well built gear. When I was in my high school years I took the bus to and from school and we talked alot to each other now a days it seems more and more that everyone ignores each other because they are to distracted by there cellphone texting or talking.

I dont know what the future holds for A/V but if the trend continues we may not even leave our house to go to the store anymore because everything can be delivered to us.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> Well to put it into perspective, most people do not care about quality anymore. This is apparent in all walks of life; cars, entertainment, electronics, etc. We see the decline in quality products over easy HTIB installments, as well as In Wall speakers.
> 
> To say these aren't horrible products...but imo they are. The average consumer now days doesn't have enough patience or motivation to go and get quality products, but rather easy, and propragandated products. By Propragandated i mean products that get sold to the consumer without real knowledge or truthfulness. Products that are said to have high quality sound, in a plastic enclosure that weighs less than my table lamp.
> 
> Thats the problem with todays market, its flooded with . As well as sales representatives that spew it out of there mouth about these products. But than again thats all the average consumer really wants now days. They dont want big speakers, or messy cables. They want "life style" speakers, with a 2 channel virtual surround, in a single package of DVD+VCR+popcorn machine+toilet+mood ring+Amp.


Wow, both you the rookie, and Tony make some great points here. Thus, the need for all of us here to step up our game to these younger folks, and show them the ropes. I know a few years back, I did that with my stepson, and he still talks about it.


----------

